

Cory Doctorow on the Digital Economy Act: This means war - bensummers
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2010/apr/16/digital-economy-act-cory-doctorow

======
wendroid
Nice one Cory, spot on mate. The shills like Sharkey and the tech-illilterate
in parliament have F'd us in the A.

It makes me so mad. I can't wait for this Act to get some teeth, cos I'm going
to punch them in. The last two times they made my life illegal I was pretty
powerless to fight back but now they stepped into my ring, bring it the fuck
on.

And no, I'm not a freetard either. I don't Torrent movies and the like, I
produce them. Seeing the projects I work on on TPB is pretty galling but I
would _never ever_ give those fuckers more laws to beat us down with -
remember Peterloo !!!

Feargal -
[http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?v=wall&story_fbid=11...](http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?v=wall&story_fbid=113660305321745&id=584985316#!/profile.php?id=100000129987340&ref=ts)

